# Delta Unisaw 36-812 on craigslist good deal or no deal



## TheRusticMan (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello All:

New to the forums and this will be my first post. Been a reader for a couple of months and trying to sift through all the valuable info.

I am looking for some input. I have been checking Craigslist for the past couple of months, looking for a decent 2nd hand table saw and router table. Today I found a *Delta Unisaw 36-812* in good-excellent condition. It includes Delta 52" Fence, mobile base with folding outfield table, a couple of blades, dust collection adapter, and a delta tenoning jig. The guy is asking $1200. Here is the link: Delta Unisaw Craigslist

I currently build furniture and small projects on the side, and my current Craftsman TS with the irregular miter slots and almost unusable fence limits what I can do. Initially I was going to go for one of Deltas hybrid/contractor models like the Delta 36-5152. Similar price new compared to the used Unisaw. Or the less expensive Delta 36-5100.

Is this a reasonable deal? Any input or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That is a pretty reasonable price for a 3hp single phase machine in that condition. 52" Unifence w/extension table, folding outfeed table, mobile base and other accessories are worth at least $500 alone. Probably will sell rather quickly.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: Judging from the condition of the shop it's in, I'd guess the owner takes good care of his stuff.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Looks like the one I have, it is in good shape and I agree, will likely sell fast for that price.

If you can afford it, you won't regret it.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd give it a look, his price isn't at all out of line.


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

Are you on the road


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Uni is in a whole different league than those hybrid style contractor saws….it's like comparing a dump truck to a pickup truck. It'll need 220v. If you've got that, it's definitely worth a look. It is right tilt, and pre-riving knive. I'd look to pay closer to $1000.

Good luck!


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I would guess he paid near $2000 for that setup, so yes, it's a good deal. 
I think I paid $1600 for mine almost 20 years ago, with no mobile base, outfeed or side tables. It still runs the same as the day I bought it.


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

The easiest way to check is to inquire the next day. If the saw is gone, it was a good deal. If not then pass it on. There is a reason why it was not sold immediately.


----------

